# Will our HDTivos work for Sunday Ticket HD games this year?



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

I have been reading this A.M. that D* is offering free Superfan to Sunday Ticket subscribers. This sounds attractive. I am wondering if there is any chance that they will move the Sunday Ticket HD games to the new MPEG4 Spaceway sats this year, requiring new receivers to get them?


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

Crap...don't even say that! I hadn't thought about it...they better not!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Nope - they'll be MPEG-2 in the 719-730 channel range. It's too much of a money-spinner for D* to exclude anyone.


----------



## BuckNakd2 (Apr 19, 2006)

yes and no

The following is the fine print straight from Directv's website:

 To access DIRECTV HD programming, a triple LNB Multi-Satellite dish, along with a DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment is required. In some markets, a five LNB dish and H20 model DIRECTV Receiver are needed to receive HD local networks delivered by DIRECTV.

So I guess it's best to call and find out about your particular market first.

...or does this only apply to games shown by local affiliates?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Precisely - it's only the locals that are MPEG-4 and hence need the H20 and 5 LNB dish.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

BuckNakd2 said:


> yes and no
> 
> The following is the fine print straight from Directv's website:
> 
> ...


Games by local affiliates since every game this year in the NFL will be in HD.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Games by local affiliates since every game this year in the NFL will be in HD.


Are you saying every nfl game this year will be televised? Is that a requirement by the NFL? I thought they just had a "if it is televised, it must be in HD" rule.

I am not trying to pick nits, I am just trying to get edumacated!


----------



## bbodin (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark W said:


> I have been reading this A.M. that D* is offering free Superfan to Sunday Ticket subscribers. This sounds attractive. I am wondering if there is any chance that they will move the Sunday Ticket HD games to the new MPEG4 Spaceway sats this year, requiring new receivers to get them?


It will be awhile before they release any MPEG4 (other than local channels) that non-migrated users won't have access to. I'd say late 2007 at the earliest.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Games by local affiliates since every game this year in the NFL will be in HD.


You got a link for that? I hadn't heard that, it's good news if true. CBS never used HD for the Texans games. 

But then DirecTV would choose which games are shown in HD, right...they don't have the bandwidth to have all games HD.

Matt


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was going to ask the same thing. Could it be true that all games will finally be HD?


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

No. CBS will still be showing only three games in HD. Fox virtually all. ESPN all. NBC all. NFL Network all.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

That's what I thought. Rifleman, stop spreading misinformation!  And getting my hopes up...


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Saw this quote in Satellie Direct magazine today:
Frequently Asked Question
Q. Will DIRECTV switch to MPEG4 for HDTV soon?
A. DIRECTV says the switch will occur this year but has not released a launch date.

---------------- This mag. is a D* connected thing, so one would presume they have
some inside info...I don't know. If you go there, please be aware the articles
are DYNAMIC in nature, meaning they change the content daily, so you need to see it TODAY!!!!(It will change tomorrow to something else).
-----------
http://www.directmagazine.com/dishnews.htm


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

1. D* has ALREADY switched! The H20 is available and some markets are already getting HD locals in MPEG-4. This article tells us nothing we don't already know.

2. This has absolutely NO bearing on NFLST at all. Just because the locals are affected, doesn't mean that 719-730 will be anything other than MPEG-2.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> 1. D* has ALREADY switched! The H20 is available and some markets are already getting HD locals in MPEG-4. This article tells us nothing we don't already know.
> 
> 2. This has absolutely NO bearing on NFLST at all. Just because the locals are affected, doesn't mean that 719-730 will be anything other than MPEG-2.


-----------------
Read the question again...it say's nothing about Locals.....it ask's when D* will switch to MPEG4..........


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone that thinks D* will be switching all their HD channels to MPEG4 this year is on crack.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bigrig said:


> That's what I thought. Rifleman, stop spreading misinformation!  And getting my hopes up...


Sorry but it's not misinformation. All games are in HD this year, you just might not be able to pick up them all on regular tv/Sunday ticket.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bigrig said:


> You got a link for that? I hadn't heard that, it's good news if true. CBS never used HD for the Texans games.
> 
> But then DirecTV would choose which games are shown in HD, right...they don't have the bandwidth to have all games HD.
> 
> Matt


You've got it!


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Sorry but it's not misinformation. All games are in HD this year, you just might not be able to pick up them all on regular tv/Sunday ticket.


If it's HD and no one is watching, is it still HD ?


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> Sorry but it's not misinformation. All games are in HD this year, you just might not be able to pick up them all on regular tv/Sunday ticket.


Please show me something that says CBS will have all their games in HD.

Edit - See, misinformation:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7419011&&#post7419011

All games will be HD in 2009. But not this year.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

moonman said:


> -----------------
> Read the question again...it say's nothing about Locals.....it ask's when D* will switch to MPEG4..........


I KNOW what it says. It's wrong, pure and simple, if it is suggesting that everything will be MPEG-4 this year! It is not economically viable to switch - especially when we haven't even seen a DVR capable of recording MPEG-4 from D* yet - and we're almost in the fifth month!!

Just because it's stated in a magazine does not make it true. Trust me on this one - I used to be a magazine editor and still write freelance occasionally. No matter how close the ties claim to be, the mag is still written by staff writers with deadlines and not always the sources to back up the information. I'd put anything you read in the same catagory as something you were told by a CSR on the phone.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

IIRC, aren't the local games blacked out on the NFLST channels? And if so, wouldn't that mean that if you live in an Mpeg4 locals area, than you can't watch those particular games in HD with the HR10-250?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

danielhart said:


> IIRC, aren't the local games blacked out on the NFLST channels? And if so, wouldn't that mean that if you live in an Mpeg4 locals area, than you can't watch those particular games in HD with the HR10-250?


Correct.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

You could watch them OTA.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

I read in these forums a while back that they weren't going to remove them from the ST just because they are on locally. I hope this is true, it's a real pain if you record your games.


----------



## BuckNakd2 (Apr 19, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> You could watch them OTA.


This is precisely why I put up a antenna last year. I made the mistake of signing up for NFLST 2 years ago so I could watch the Ravens in HD only to find that the local games were blacked out and I was forced to watch on the local affiliate anyway. Why would anyone wanting to watch a local team sign up for NFLST? Given the popularity of NFLST there must be a lot a folks watching out of market teams.

Funny that in this age of modern technology (cable, satellite, FIOS) we have to resort to good 'ol rabbit ears to pick up HD locals of our choice!


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bigrig said:


> Please show me something that says CBS will have all their games in HD.
> 
> Edit - See, misinformation:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=7419011&&#post7419011
> ...


You just linked to it my man! It's HD, but nobody's watching it in HD.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

BuckNakd2 said:


> Funny that in this age of modern technology (cable, satellite, FIOS) we have to resort to good 'ol rabbit ears to pick up HD locals of our choice!


Which is why the HR10-250 won't be going anywhere for me. OTA isn't going to switch to mpeg4 in the next 5 years minimum, and the HR10-250 will always be able to record them if I'm with DirecTV and the thing is still running.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> You just linked to it my man! It's HD, but nobody's watching it in HD.


What are you talking about rifleman?


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

rifleman69 said:


> You just linked to it my man! It's HD, but nobody's watching it in HD.


Dude! There aren't any HD cameras at the stadium. It ain't HD.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mark W said:


> I have been reading this A.M. that D* is offering free Superfan to Sunday Ticket subscribers. This sounds attractive. I am wondering if there is any chance that they will move the Sunday Ticket HD games to the new MPEG4 Spaceway sats this year, requiring new receivers to get them?


I sure hope so. Otherwise the existing HD is going to look like CRRAAAP due to their lack of capacity...


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bigrig said:


> Dude! There aren't any HD cameras at the stadium. It ain't HD.


Wanna bet? I bet there's at least one HD camera at each game period. Doesn't mean it's a live broadcast using that camera, but there's an HD camera at every game.

I win


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

It's my understanding that CBS has 3 HD trucks to send to NFL games each week, that's why on Sunday there are only 3 CBS games in HD.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Wanna bet? I bet there's at least one HD camera at each game period. Doesn't mean it's a live broadcast using that camera, but there's an HD camera at every game.
> 
> I win


Are you on medication?

So your assertion boils down to your guess that there is an HD camera at every game? Wow, that's rock solid.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> Are you on medication?
> 
> So your assertion boils down to your guess that there is an HD camera at every game? Wow, that's rock solid.


Yes it is rock solid. Every game is broadcast in HD, no one said that the games had to be LIVE.

You're way too easy.


----------



## bbodin (Jan 21, 2004)

> Wanna bet? I bet there's at least one HD camera at each game period. Doesn't mean it's a live broadcast using that camera, but there's an HD camera at every game.
> 
> I win


were is the link from CBS that states that they will be shooting all games in HD for 2006. There isn't one, and that's what everyone is talking about. They will shoot 3 games/week in HD per the latest info we've seen. That specificially nullifies what you said about every game being available in HD.



> Read the question again...it say's nothing about Locals.....it ask's when D* will switch to MPEG4..........


All it states is that D* is moving to MPEG4 by this year. And it already has. There is no mention implied or otherwise in that response that ALL channels will be MPEG 4 or that even non-locals will be MPEG4



> I read in these forums a while back that they weren't going to remove them from the ST just because they are on locally. I hope this is true, it's a real pain if you record your games.


Not exactly gospel, but from a Dr. Z column:

The Dish On NFL Blackouts
Great news for DirecTV fans. In a blind fury because Sunday's Miami-Tampa Bay game was pre-empted by CBS (to bring us the end of Pittsburgh-Jacksonville) and then not made available on the dish right away, resulting in a total blackout, I started making my usual round of maniac calls. The NFL's Director of Media Services and Technology, Seth Palansky, told me the following:

"Next year there will be no more blackouts. As a service to the fans who own satellite dishes, they will be able to pick up all games on the dish, even those that are carried nationally or in their own area by network TV." Yaaaay! (If it really happens.)

Also, it the price went up $10, not $30. Auto renewal is 209, up from 199. Early bird is $20 more than auto-renewal price. But let's not let the facts get in the way of a good bashing.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

When does auto-renewal happen?


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

BBodine:

I don't mind you taking my posts from another forum, but give credit where credit is due (the last paragraph, the part about the price, was not from Dr. Z, but was in the same post where I quoted the good Doctor )


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

rifleman69 said:


> Yes it is rock solid. Every game is broadcast in HD, no one said that the games had to be LIVE.
> 
> You're way too easy.


Is that your way of admitting that you stated something here as fact that was really something you just made up in your own head?

What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## bbodin (Jan 21, 2004)

MNTivoGuy said:


> BBodine:
> 
> I don't mind you taking my posts from another forum, but give credit where credit is due (the last paragraph, the part about the price, was not from Dr. Z, but was in the same post where I quoted the good Doctor )


oops...sorry, I thought it was part of Z's quote  But yes, I did steal it from avsforum and apparantly you!


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

Why would anyone wanting to watch a local team sign up for NFLST? Given the popularity of NFLST there must be a lot a folks watching out of market teams.


I live in the niners area. EVERY niner game is on OTA in HD. So IF I WERE A NINER FAN(i think I just got sick typing that I would have no need for the NFLST. So yes, why people that live in their teams local area get NFLST is beyond me, unless they just want flexibility to wacth the occasional other game.

Since IM a Cowboy fan, I have to get NFLST to watch all of their games at my house.

I may cancle it this year if they dont give me the superfan package like they are doing to new subscrbers.

Ill just go to the local sports bar and watch the 6 or so Dallas games no on in my area.

Amazing how many of their games are broadcast in Ca. But then again, they are Americas team with the largest following of fans ANYWHERE.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

hoopsrgreat said:


> Why would anyone wanting to watch a local team sign up for NFLST? Given the popularity of NFLST there must be a lot a folks watching out of market teams.
> 
> I live in the niners area. EVERY niner game is on OTA in HD. So IF I WERE A NINER FAN(i think I just got sick typing that I would have no need for the NFLST. So yes, why people that live in their teams local area get NFLST is beyond me, unless they just want flexibility to wacth the occasional other game.
> 
> ...


That's very true, however there's plenty of Cowboy, Raider, Bronco, Steeler fans out here in Oregon who want to watch their favorite teams play. Of course we get stuck with the Seachickens...who at least came to play this past year for once. So really, it all depends on where you live for Sunday Ticket to work really well for you.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> Is that your way of admitting that you stated something here as fact that was really something you just made up in your own head?
> 
> What color is the sky in your world?


Uh no...every game is broadcast in HD...not all of the HD content is live.

BTW, the sky isn't actually blue...but it might be in your world!


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

bbodin said:


> were is the link from CBS that states that they will be shooting all games in HD for 2006. There isn't one, and that's what everyone is talking about. They will shoot 3 games/week in HD per the latest info we've seen. That specificially nullifies what you said about every game being available in HD.


I never said CBS was broadcasting the games in HD, you guys did.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

So who is "broadcasting" every NFL game in HD? I feel stupider for even continuing this discussion, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

He's making it up bigrig. He knows nothing.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> Uh no...every game is broadcast in HD...not all of the HD content is live.


I might agree that every game is broadcast in HD, there are many programs that are broadcast in HD, but were never recorded in HD. Just look to TNT HD for examples.

Are you contending that you have knowledge that CBS intends to record every game in HD this season?

-Old7


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

old7 said:


> I might agree that every game is broadcast in HD, there are many programs that are broadcast in HD, but were never recorded in HD. Just look to TNT HD for examples.
> 
> Are you contending that you have knowledge that CBS intends to record every game in HD this season?
> 
> -Old7


Yes, it might not be "live", but every game is broadcast in HD in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Billy66 said:


> He's making it up bigrig. He knows nothing.


Nope, you obviously don't know the difference between live and not live broadcasting. It's pretty simple really, I'll wait until you figure it out before progressing further.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> Yes, it might not be "live", but every game is broadcast in HD in some way, shape, or form.


Basically, you are saying that you have no real knowledge about CBS recording all games in HD, and instead prefer to play word games about everything being "broadcast" in HD. Thanks for for playing.



Billy66 said:


> He's making it up bigrig. He knows nothing.


Yes, I agree.

-Old7


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I believe most, if not all, games are filmed by the NFL crews separate from the broadcast and cable networks. Not sure if these are all in HD.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

hiker said:


> I believe most, if not all, games are filmed by the NFL crews separate from the broadcast and cable networks. Not sure if these are all in HD.


NFL Films are just that - film. The resolution, just like a movie in the theater, is much higher than HD.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

curious- do we KNOW that NFL Films is still using film and hasn't moved to HD video? No reason to think they did switch but maybe they did so they can easily have content for the nfl network?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> curious- do we KNOW that NFL Films is still using film and hasn't moved to HD video? No reason to think they did switch but maybe they did so they can easily have content for the nfl network?


I don't know for sure that this hasn't happened, but I do know that NFL Films have always been about quality. I would hazard a guess that they would maintain this at whatever cost.

I don't pretend to know their schedule (or even their agenda, for that matter), so this is pure speculation.


----------

